
New AWS Community Heroes Announced - IamStan
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/welcome-to-the-newest-aws-community-heroes-spring-2016/
======
xelfer
Congrats to Ryan and the cloudguru team. I used
[http://acloud.guru](http://acloud.guru) for all my associate level AWS
certifications and they were so great I ended up co-authoring the DevOps
Engineer certification course with them.

------
sbarski
Congrats to Ryan! Nice work!!

